# Series2 freezing when networked after upgrade



## johnmillward (Aug 2, 2008)

I just replaced the hard drive in my series2 TCD140060 with a Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250gb drive because I was having a random restart problem. After baking the new drive with instacake I proceded to do the guided setup. During the guided setup I used the phone line. After getting a software update (right now it is running version 9.3.2a-01-2-140) I started to try to get the network set back up (it was running fine before and I am using an AG0100 tivo wireless G adapter) every time I got to inputing the name of my network the tivo would freeze and I would have to power it down and restart it. After another software update I was able to get the network setup. Now every time I do anything related to the network the tivo freezes and requires a restart. This morning I tried the network again and after pluging in the network adapter the tivo froze up again. Just for fun I put the old 250gb Western Digital HD back in and with software version 9.3.2a-01-2-140 it seems to run fine on the network. I put the good hard drive (new seagate) back in and the TIVO froze up again when I plugged in the wireless adapter. I restarted the unit and reconfigured for phone line and then did a KS52 and after a restart I am still having the problem. at this point I don't have any more ideas as to what to do next. Does anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## johnmillward (Aug 2, 2008)

Well after running the Tivo on the phone line for a few months the Tivo started to freeze up intermitantly and to get it unstuck I would have to unplug it and then restart it. Finaly it would not restat. So I just replaced the power supply and now I can use the Network with either drive. So It looks like I had a failing power supply. Now I am having an S03 error while unpacking the downloaded data (From both phone and network). I have tried all the kickstart codes and switched hard drives. I am now deleting everything. I hope that this will help.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Sounds like you are on top of the problem. If Kickstart-57 did not fix it CADE may.

Just in case some of the files are corrupted it might be better to start over with IC and bake the drive from the image. The settings and recordings are gone anyway. You really don't want the problem to show up again after the drive is full of recordings.


----------



## johnmillward (Aug 2, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, my series 2 is now back up and running smothly and does not seem to have any issues. The clear and delete everything seems to have done the trick. I know that it is stupid (it is only TV) but after having TIVO now for 9 years I find it very hard to scedule my life around when my favorite shows are on. I love being able to watch shows when I have time.


----------

